# Any ROTP types at York University?



## chris_log (28 Jan 2009)

This question has been nagging me lately, not sure why. 

I'm assuming there are at least a couple ROTP types who go to York University, and I've been wondering, what did the CF do with them considering that York has been shut down for, I believe, over 50 days? 

What is the CF's policy when something like this happens (since everyone's schooling at York is now going to be extended by at least a semester, if not a whole year)? It doesn't really effect me in any way, as I don't go to York and I graduate in a few blessedly short months but I am curious. And it may prove a good reference to anyone else wondering the same thing (we narrowly avoided a CUPE strike in December).


----------



## ballz (3 Feb 2009)

That's a good question that never occured to me and I'd be interested in hearing the answer as well.

I'm guessing there wasn't a policy previous to this, and a few people had to sit around the long table and discuss what to do. If there was a policy on it, it was probably pretty dusty.

Again, I'd be interested to hear how it's being handled as well.


----------



## Dou You (26 Oct 2010)

Sorry to bring up an old thread from the dead (with a question that wasn't even answered), but as Piper and ballz wanted know, I'm wondering how the situation went over with ROTP types at York when they went through the strike? I'm hoping now that the strike has been done for quite some time now that someone may know how it was handled. I'm wondering because UWO may be striking starting on November 4th, and as an ROTP student I am concerned as how this will effect my schooling/military training schedule and what I will be doing while on strike (whether employed on the base, or LWOP). If anyone has any info on how the York situation was handled, or any new policies on the situation that were put in place, etc that would be great.


----------



## pudd13 (27 Oct 2010)

The lack of posts makes me feel inclined to say that perhaps there were no ROTP students at York at the time of this strike. It is still interesting all the same though.


----------



## Jorkapp (27 Oct 2010)

There were students at York at the time of the strike. IIRC, York ROTP students were employed at local units while the strike was ongoing. Their military training was affected by the semester ending much later, but the military accommodated for it.

If a strike at your university that will disrupt classes is a possibility, it would be a good idea to send an email to your ULO and give them a heads up.


----------

